# Naturnaher Gartenteich



## Turbo (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Gerne möchte ich Euch mein Teichprojekt vorstellen und bin offen für Kritik, Vorschläge und anderes.
Ziel ist ein naturnaher Gartenteich (Folie) mit minimaler Technik.
Tiere werden keine eingesetzt werden aber sicherlich selber einwandern.
Grösse ca. 6 Meter x 7 Meter
Maximale Wassertiefe ca. 80cm  (ca. 12m3 Wasser)
Geplant ist eine groszügige Bepflanzung der verschiedenen Tiefenzonen.
Lage: Tolle Südhanglage mit viel Sonnenschein.
Wasser: Quellwasser oder sofern genügend vorhanden ist Regenwasser aus der Zisterne.

Angefügt ein PDF mit meinem Projekt. 

Bitte schaute es kritisch an und teilt mir Eure Meinung mit. 

Geplanter Aufbau:
- Lehmiger Boden ausheben, abschüssiges Terrain ausebnen und verdichten so das der Rand überall gleich hoch liegt.
- Drahtgeflecht 13x13mm verlegen. 
- (Braucht es da noch ein Flies? )
- Quarzsand 10cm 
- Qualitätsfolie PVC
- Flies
- Quarzsand 10cm
- Steine, Findlinge, Pflanzen etc. 

Ich habe geplant, die Nasen als Abschluss der verschiedenen Tiefenzonen mit Flexiblen Rohren zu gestalten. Hat sich dies bewährt? Zu erwartende Schwierigkeiten? 
Eine Teichpumpe 8000 l/Std und einen Teichfilter für einen 12m3 Teich habe ich vor einigen Jahren für einen Kinderderpool gekauft. Diese Teile sind noch neuwertig und möchte ich verbauen. 
Die eingebaute UV-Lampe will ich nach Möglichkeit nicht einsetzen oder währe deren Einsatz in der ersten Zeit sinnvoll?

Gerne erwarte ich Euren Kommentar.

Vielen Dank

Patrik


----------



## Kolja (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik,

ich mag naturnahe Gartenteiche und habe selber einen gebaut.

Was mir so auffällt:

- Bei einer Größe von 6 x 7 Metern würde ich noch etwas mehr als 80 cm in die Tiefe gehen. 
- Was machst Du mit dem Drahtgeflecht? Je nach Boden und wenn die Wände nicht steil sind, brauchst Du doch nichts abstützen.
- Unter der Folie würde ich statt Sand Vlies verlegen.
- Was meinst Du mit Vlies über der Folie? Verbundmatte, Kunstrasen, Ufermatte?
- Nasen? Meinst Du so einen Wulst um die verschiedenen Tiefenzonen? Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig. Ich habe jedoch auch den ganzen Teich vermörtelt und so rutscht das Substrat nicht so leicht ab. Wo diese Gefahr bestand, habe ich einzelne Steine eingelegt.
- Mit Technik kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Pumpe/Filter wofür? Du möchtest doch keine Fische einsetzen.
- Obwohl ich gar keine Technik wollte, denke ich jedoch jetzt über einen Skimmer nach. Es kommt doch einiges an Laub, Blüten, Staub herunter.

Was mir geholfen hat, ist nicht nur eine Zeichnung des Teiches von oben, sondern ein Profil. 

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken um die Randgestaltung gemacht? Ich finde, dies ist eines der schwierigsten Bereiche.

Viel Spaß bei der Planung
Andrea


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Andrea

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das Geflecht will ich wegen der Mäuse einbauen. Ob es dies wirklich braucht? Keine Ahnung. Da ich aber in der Landwirtschaftszone lebe, finde ich diesen Mehraufwand und die entstehenden Kosten vertretbar.

Wegen der Nasen. Ja da meine ich eine Wulst  welche das abschwemmen der verschiedenen Tiefenzonen verhindert.
Eine Profilansicht habe ich unter dem Grundriss im PDF angefügt. 
(Etwas verzittert da mit der Maus gezeichnet.)

Beim Flies über der PVC Folie dachte ich an einen Filz ab Rolle.
Als Variante:
An eine Wurzelschutzfollie. Die kenne ich vom Flachdachbau. Nehme an, das es beim Teichbau etwas ähnliches gibt um mechanische Beschädigungen zu verhindern.
Oder braucht es das nicht?

Mit der 8000 Liter Pumpe will ich einen Zeitgesteuerten Wasserlauf über einen Findling erstellen.
Den Filter benötige ich, damit nach dem Skimmer die kleinen Pollen, Blütenstaub etc. nicht wieder direkt im Teich landen.
So sollte sich der Unterhalt auch im bescheidenen Rahmen bewegen. 

Was ich mir noch überlegt habe: 
Bei mir ist der Boden stark lehmig. 
Kann ich anstelle Sand für den Innenausbau das Lehm-Dreck Gemisch verwenden welches unter der Nährstoffreichen Hummusschicht liegt? Oder baue ich mir da Risiken und Futter für die Algenblüte ein?
Dies hätte den Vorteil, das nur ein Teil abgeführt werden muss.

Patrik


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

hallo Patrik,

das Drahtgeflecht kannst dir wirklich sparen, den Quarzsand unter der Folie ebenso.
Ein einfaches Vlies (300er) drunter und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.

Dein Lehm-Dreck-Gemisch 1:1 mit Sand mischen.
Bei einer vernünftigen und reichlichen Bepflanzung solltest du keine probs bekommen. (Die UW-Pflanzen nicht vergessen !!)

Zum Vlies auf der Folie:
Welche mechan. Beanspruchung erwartest du denn ?
Die Pflanzenwurzeln (mit den bekannten Ausnahmen) werden deiner Folie nix anhaben.
Bei einem Eintrag von 10cm Substrat kannst du auch draufrumlaufen.
Mit Schaufel und Pickel sollte man eh nicht im Teich hantieren. 
Vlies würde ich als Unterlage für die Findlinge verwenden,ansonsten nicht.
Das mit den Rohren hat - glaube ich - "Blumenelse" gemacht.
Ich finde die Idee gut


----------



## Kolja (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik,

habe das Profil gefunden. Da habe ich wohl nicht weit genug heruntergescrollt.

Wenn ich noch mal einen Teich bauen darf, dann würde ich die Pflanzterassen breit und flach machen und die unterschiedlichen Höhen durch Steine und Substrat anlegen. Das gibt einen schönen dreidimensionalen Effekt und ist auch leichter zu bauen/formen als die vielen Wulste (oder war das die Zittrigkeit  ).


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
@Andrea 
Das mit den grossen flachen Terrassen habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich auch überlegt. Es würde das Graben massiv vereinfachen. 
ps: Ich habe wirklich gezittert. Es sind nicht alle eingezeichneten Wülste geplant. 
Wegen der Randgestaltung bin ich am Ideen sammeln wie wild. Mir gefällt die Endzeit Ausstrahlung vieler Kiestümpel nicht.
Mein Ziel ist ein üppig bepflanzter Teich mit teils sichtbarer Wasserfläche und viel Leben. 

@Eugen 
Vielen Dank. 

Deine Antwort bringt mich weiter.

Patrik


----------



## martin karstens (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik!
Ich würde die Form Deines Teiches nicht so kreisrund machen sondern geschwungen, mit kleinen Buchten. Kannst unter meinem Album Dir mal meine Teichform ansehen. Das Schönste ist bei mir: wenn ich auf der Terasse sitze und zum Sonnenuntergang schaue sehe ich über das Wasser, dann kommt eine Landzunge die in den Teich stößt und dahinter ist wieder Wasser zu sehen!!!
Sonst wie schon von den anderen erwähnt: unter der Folie 300er Flies, kein Sand. Ob 13x13mm Maschendraht Mäusesicher ist möchte ich bezweifeln. Aber wenn es das Gewissen beruhigt!? 
Bei der Teichrandgestaltung ist es sehr wichtig das Du den Rand möglichst genau in waage baust!


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

@Martin
Vielen Dank für deine Tipps.

Die geometrische Form habe ich nur gewählt, damit das Zeichnen auf dem PC schneller geht und die Tiefenzonen Pumpen etc. einfach eingezeichnet werden können. 
Zur Ideenfindung und Optimierung hat es gereicht.
Kannst dir vermutlich vorstellen wie viele Versionen es schon von diesem Plan gab.
In Wirklichkeit gibt es ein einseitig verkürztes Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken und einer geschwungenen Trockenpflanzzone. 
Diese Form entsteht jedoch erst mit dem erneuten auslegen des Gartenschlauchs kurz vor Grabbeginn.

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo
Bin schon wieder mit einer weiteren Frage da. 
Bis anhin dachte ich eine Erstbefüllung des Teiches mit Regenwasser sei Ideal.
Ich glaube auch schon so was in diesem Forum gelesen zu haben.
Da hab ich auf der Homepage eines Teichbauers gelesen, das dies schlecht sei und Regenwasser nur zum Auffüllen geeignet sei. Eine Begründung habe ich nicht gefunden.

Als Variante für die Erstbefüllung habe ich feines Quellwasser ab unserem Ortsnetz.

Kann da jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen?

Patrik


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik.

Am besten ist es, wenn man die Wasserwerte aller in Frage kommenden Möglichkeiten ermittelt und vergleicht.

Wichtig sind beim Füllwasser m.M.n.
-pH
-Kh
-Gh
-Nitrat
-Nitrit (sollte aber eher nicht vorkommen)
-Ammonium/Ammoniak
-Phosphat

Ich hatte beim alten Teich die Wahl zwischen "Pest und Cholera". Scherz. 
Eine Leitung ergab 50° Gh, die andere 30°Gh. Die anderen Werte waren auch nicht optimal, jedoch gab es kein Nitrat. Phosphat dürfte bei Tiefbrunnen auszuschließen sein. 
Wir haben uns dann für das "weichere"  Wasser entschieden, was aber etwas mehr Aufwand bedeutete, da wir C-Schläuche ca. 60m weit ziehen mußten.

Auch heute noch wird der alte Teich mittels Fass vornehmlich mit diesem Wasser aufgefüllt, wenn es nicht genug regnet.

Regenwasser ist eine gute Alternative, wenn man hartes Wasser hat und es möglichst sauber ist.
Außerdem stört Pflanzen zu weiches Wasser weniger, als Fische. Letztere können einen Säuresturz meist nicht so gut vertragen. 
Pures Regenwasser ist einfach zu weich und hat damit zu wenig/keine Pufferwirkung.

Den neuen Teich habe ich mit Regenwasser + Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Nachgefüllt wurde bisher meist mit Regenwasser, aber in Anbetracht des letztens Tests werde ich wohl mal wieder auf Trinkwasser zurück greifen müssen. Oder auf unser Wasserfass befüllt mit dem berüchtigten "weichen" 30° Gh (und 12° Kh, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) Wasser. 

Schacht-Brunnen kommt nicht in Frage, da zu nitrathaltig.


Hat das für etwas mehr Licht gesorgt?


----------



## Turbo (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Annett

Vielen Dank. Das Licht ist angegangen. ( Eine Energiesparlampe)

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo

Mittlerweile bin ich ein wenig weiter. 
Das Grundkonzept bleibt gleich wie im oberen PDF. Anstelle der gleichmässigen Bögen ergiebt es jetzt ein schräg geschnittenes Rechteck.
Pumpen-Filter und Findlinge werden entsprechend zu erstem PDF umgesetzt.

Die Tiefenzonen habe ich von der Zitterlösung zu tieferen Zonen umgewandelt welche mit meiner Lehm-Dreck-Sand Mischung aufgefüllt werden. So wird auch die Sumpfzone etc. hergestellt.
Die komischen Kreise auf der Folie sind Elektrorohre welche ich als Abrutschsicherung mit Laschen auf der Folie fixieren will.
(Kenne die Kunsstofffolie von früher vom Flachdachbau. Diese konnte verschweisst werden. Wegen fehlender Praxis will ich das Heissluftschweissen sein lassen. Um Laschen anzubringen würden jedoch meine alten Kentnisse reichen. 
Teichfolie Heissluftschweissen ist immer noch möglich. Oder? 

Den Bepflanzungsplan habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Da kommt es ein wenig darauf an, was der Grossist an Lager hat. 

Was meint Ihr zu meinem Projekt?

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.

Patrik


----------



## Kolja (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik,

da bist du ja schon weiter gekommen.

Ich würde die Stufen nicht so "treppig" machen sondern auch schräg  abfallen lassen. So lässt sich die Folie besser verlegen. 


Jetzt kommt meine Zittrigkeit.

 



Ob so ein Wulst nötig ist? Also mir wäre es zu gleichförmig (s.o.).

Wünsche dir ein schönes Weiterplanen.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo,

warum lässt Du Lehm/Dreck nicht bewisst draussen?   und belässt es bei Sand als Substrat?


----------



## Turbo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*



Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum lässt Du Lehm/Dreck nicht bewisst draussen?   und belässt es bei Sand als Substrat?



Hallo Michael @ Alle
Ich habe schon gelesen, das reiner Sand für die Bakterien und die Bodenlebewesen nicht das ware ist.
Daher habe ich an einen Mix aus vorhandenem Lehm-/Dreck Mix und Sand gedacht. Je nachdem was wirklich beim Graben zum Vorschein kommt wird dieses Konzept vielleicht wieder über den Haufen geworfen. 
Die Wülste welche ich als Abrutschsicherung geplant hatte werden nicht angebracht. Ich werde auf den Terrassen alte Granitstellriemen etc. als Sicherung einbauen.
Wobei ich den Teich ohne zu Mörteln gestalten will. 
Daher benötige ich auch Masse welche sich selber stabilisiert.

Jetzt zur Pumpe. Da währe ich um Eure Hilfe froh.

Ich habe einen occasions Oase Skimmer 40 gekauft und benötige eine passende Pumpe. Ich will 100% des Wassers über den Skimmer ansaugen um die Schichtbildung im Teich nicht zu beienträchtigen.
Pumpenleistung wegen zweier Wasseraustritte über Felsen ab 6000 Liter wobei nur ca. die Hälfte über den Filter läuft 

Ich habe da an eine Oase Pumpe gedacht, was aber nicht Bedingung ist.
Trockenaufstellung währe eine tolle Sache. Aber auch nicht Bedingung.
Preis: Ist eher nebensächlich. Lieber Qualität als günstig.

Was würdet Ihr mir für eine Pumpe empfehlen?
Wie viel "Lärm" macht der Skimmer bei 8000 Liter Pumpenleistung?

Ich bin offen für weitere Vorschläge und dankbar für alles was an Antwort kommt.

Danke 
Patrik


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*



Turbo schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr mir für eine Pumpe empfehlen?
> Wie viel "Lärm" macht der Skimmer bei 8000 Liter Pumpenleistung?
> 
> Patrik



Lärm ??  da "saugt" ja nix,.. das Wasser läuft ja quasi alleine rein,.. (ist ja der Trick um den Wasserfilm zu reinigen)

Ab "echte" 4000l/h läuft der Skimmer normalweise gut,..
Ich habe nur 2500l/h und musste mit ein paar Zusatzbohrungen "nachhelfen" das er weiter runter kam,.. 

Pumpenmässig bin ich "Meßner" Fan,.. es muss nicht immer O*se sein.
link nach Meßner

mfG. Micha


----------



## Turbo (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Mittlerweile bin ich schon ein wenig weiter und habe mit graben angefangen.

Der Teich sieht weger der zurzeit noch durch den Teich führenden Telefonleitung und dem zur entfernung notwendigen Graben ein wenig eckig aus.

Auf der hinteren Teichseite wird das Terrain um ca. 40 cm angehoben. 
Beim Gartentisch wird eine Holzterrasse erstellt.

Die nächsten Schritte 
- Drahtgeflecht gegen die Mäuse
- Sand
- Flies
- Epdm Folie
- Dreck /Lehm - Sand gemisch

Eine Rückmeldung würde mich freuen.
Patrik


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik.

Wie ist denn der letzte Plan für das Profil? So wie in der letzten pdf-Skizze?

Nicht böse sein - aber so gleichförmig finde ich es langweilig. 
Die meisten Pflanzen gibt es für den Flachwasser/Sumpfbereich. Bei ca. 40cm wächst bis auf Unterwasserpflanzen, Seerosen und Riesenhechtkraut/großer __ Rohrkolben fast nichts mehr... bei mageren Substrat (hat man ja normalerweise im Teich) wachsen auch die letzten beiden kaum mehr.

Was ich damit sagen will? Mach Dir bitte bereits jetzt Gedanken, welche Pflanzen wohin sollen und bau die Stufen in größerer Tiefe nicht mehr umlaufend sondern gezielt für z.B. eine bestimmte Seerose, deren Pflanztiefe Du kennst.
So kommst Du auf mehr Volumen und der "Treppenhauscharakter" wird unterbrochen. 

Die Steine, über welche das Wasser laut Skizze 1 zurück laufen soll, werden sehr wahrs. veralgen. Wenn Dich das nicht stört - kein Problem...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik,

ich misch jetzt auch einfach mal mit. Ich muss Annett zustimmen. Die meisten Pflanzen gibt es in der Flachwasserzone. Und entsprechend großflächig würd ich die auch ausbilden. Wie ich sehen kann, habt ihr nicht nur Lehmboden, sondern auch reichlich Steine im Erdreich.... seh ich das richtig?? Ich würde den Boden nicht als Substrat für die Pflanzen nehmen. Wie Du geschrieben hast, wird Dein Teich ein Naturteich, ohne Fische. Hab ich auch. Die Anzahl der Pflanzen hängt vom Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers ab, vom Filter usw.... Wir tasten uns noch immer ran an das richtige Verhältnis. Das muss sich langsam einspielen, denke ich.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

noch was vergessen....

Irgendwie ist mir bei dem Gedanken an Drahtgeflecht nicht wohl. Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Tonnen Wasser auf die Wände drücken und wie sehr sich ein Teich setzt, hätte ich Bedenken, irgendetwas unter meiner Folie zu haben, was spitz und kantig ist (schliesslich sammelt man jedes Steinchen ein, bevor die Folie draufkommt). Vielleicht doch ein 500er Vlies oder mehr...??? Ach ja, und zu der Wahl der Folie kann ich Dir nur gratulieren. Lässt sich super verlegen.


----------



## Turbo (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die Anregungen lösen immer wieder neue Gedankengänge in Hirnwindungen aus, von denen ich gar nicht wusste, das sie bei mir existieren. 

Wegen der Flachwasserzonen habe ich mir folgendes überlegt.
Den Teich habe ich ja mit verschiedenen Ebenen ausgehoben. 
Grabtiefen
- ca. 40-50 cm 
- 70-80 cm
- 1.30 -1.40

Auf diese Terrassen will ich mit dem Lehm - Sand Gemisch verschieden tiefe Zonen schaffen. So doch relativ viel Anteil an 10-20 cm Tiefe.
Freie Wasserfläche ist gewünscht. Es wird nur eine Seerose und einige schwimmende Planzen eingebracht.

Den Aufbau werde ich jetzt doch noch ändern.

Der Aufbau von unten betrachtet:
- Drahtgeflecht
- Sand ca. 10cm
- Fliess
- EPDM Folie
- Auf gefährdeten Bereichen Fliess
- Lehm -Sand Gemisch
- Steine /Dekoration/Pflanzen

Mit diesem Aufbau kann ich glaub getrost die Risiken des Drahtgeflechtes vergessen. Oder was meint ihr?

Das Genaue Tiefenprovil habe ich nicht aufgezeichnet. 
Das wird während der Verwiklichung entwickelt. Daher ist es durchaus möglich, den 80 cm Bereich entsprechend mit Lehm aufzufüllen das eine Flachwasserzone daraus zu machen.
Der Hauptgrund für die tieferen Zonen ist nebst der Frostsicherheit die Unfallverhütung. Ich will einen langsamen Anstieg in tiefere Zonen. So das allfällige zukünftige Enkel merken, dass sie nasse Füsse kriegen und den Rückwärtstgang einlegen. 

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

@ Ellen

Weshalb würdest du den vorhandenen Dreck nicht verwenden? Nur wegen der Steine oder wegen der Nährstoffe?

Vielen Dank

Patrik


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik,

na wegen der Nährstoffe. Wir hatten "nur" ungewaschenen Kies und der Schmutz ist durch die Pumpe so aufgewirbelt worden, dass wir 2 Wochen trübes Wasser und Algenblüte hatten. Ich stell mir grad vor, wie das bei einem Lehm/Sandgemisch wird. Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich auch.


----------



## Turbo (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Ellen 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort
Das Risiko gehe ich ein. Die Kiestümpel gefallen mir nicht. 
Wobei ein Teil der Randzohne auch mit Kies (Splitt, Alpenkalk 30/60) gestaltet wird. Vermutlich baue ich mir damit das nächste Problem ein. Weiss nur nicht wieso das schlecht sein soll. 
Weshalb ist Kalk schlecht für den Teich? Zur Korrektur kann ich ja die Ergänzungswassernachfüllungen mit Regenwasser machen. 

Was ich mir noch unschlüssig bin: 
Im Sera Filter habe ich eine eingebaute UVC Lampe. 
Soll ich diese während der Anfangszeit (für ca. einen Monat) wegen der Algen brennen lassen. 
Mit dem Lehm Sand Gemisch habe ich ja genügend Filterfläche das es auf den Filter nicht ankommt. Abgesehen davon ist eine üppige Bepflanzung geplant.

Danke
Patrik


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo,

mit Kalk gibst Du den Fadenalgen eine optimale Lebensgrundlage. Falls sich Algen gegenseitig Geschichten erzählen wird Dein Teich als Paradies in ihre Überlieferungen aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn ich Lehm gehabt hätte.

(darf man auch nicht mit dem "Dreck" am Kies verwechseln)
Lehm ist gut für die "Pufferfunktion" beim pH / KH Wert.

20% Lehm auf 80% Sand wird allgemein empfohlen,..

Kalk -> ich habe hier aus einem Steinbruch Kalkbrocken (habe ca. geschätzte 500-750kG im Teich)
,... die versauen mir seit dem Einbau den PH Wert und wie oben geschrieben,.. total gute Fadenalgenquelle.


mfG.


----------



## Turbo (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Kalk gibst Du den Fadenalgen eine optimale Lebensgrundlage. Falls sich Algen gegenseitig Geschichten erzählen wird Dein Teich als Paradies in ihre Überlieferungen aufgenommen werden.



Hallo zusammen 
@Werner

Du machst mir ja Spass. Algenparadies!!!  Und das mit Top Südhanglage welches dies noch begünstigt.

Sehe schon, das mit den Steinen haut wohl nicht. Mal sehen dass ich die Bestellung rückgängig machen kann. 

Wir haben ab Quelle sehr kalkhaltiges Wasser. Daher bin ich am Bau einer Regenwasser Sammlung mit ca. 12 m3 Inhalt. 
Das sollte genügen um den Teich nachzuspeisen.
Meine Überlegung war, 50/50 Sand /Lehm. Würdet Ihr mir von diesem Mix abraten. Damit währen meine Böschungen genügend stabil was mit 20/80 vermutlich nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Ich will ohne Zement im Teich auskommen. Allenfalls einige kleine Natursteinmauern zur Dekoration aufschichten. 

Bin dankbar für jede Rückmeldung.

Patrik


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo

Natursteine im Teich stappeln,.. ist doch kein Problem (solange es keine Kalksteine sind ;-)

guck mal hier
stein link

die stehen heute auch noch alle :-D

mfG. Micha


----------



## Turbo (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Micha
Danke für die Rückmeldung. Werde mein Konzept mit Lehm/Sand Gemisch überdenken /-anpassen und euch informieren sobald ich mehr weiss. 
Der mit dem Algenparadies ist mir eingefahren.
Die Kalkstein Bestellung konnte ich stornieren. 

Naturstein Mauern zu machen ist wirklich kein grosses Problem wenn der Unterbau entsprechend vorbereitet ist und die Steine  eine einigermassen passende Form haben.

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo 

Erneut ein kleine Update meines Teiches. Rückmeldungen würden mich freuen.

Beim zweiten Bild den Überlauf welcher in die Grauwasseranlage mündet.
Jetzt überall noch mindestens 10cm Sand, teilweise mehrlagig Vlies auf die heiklen Stellen. Anschliessend die Epdm Folie.

Den Teichgrund werde ich nun doch mit Kies (welches weiss ich noch nicht) füllen.

Patrik


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*



Turbo schrieb:


> Jetzt überall noch mindrstens 10cm Sand, teilweise mehrlagig Fliess auf die heiklen Stellen. Anschliessend die Epdm Folie.



Hallo Patrik,..
dass mit deinem Gitter habe ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden,..

du erwähnst jetzt gerade nichts von einem Vlies ?!

Bei der ganzen Mühe und Vorsicht die du anstellst, hätte ich wenigstens 300er besser 900 Vlies noch mit eingeplant,..

gutes Gelingen ,..


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Micha

Ich wohne in der Landwirtschaftszohne. Da haben wir massenhaft Mäuse und Maulwürfe. 
Während des Aushubes ist eine Maus in die Teichgrube geklettert. Das war für mich ein weiteres Zeichen, das ein Mäusegitter rein muss. 
Das Drahtgitter hat eine Maschenweite von 13mm. Damit hoffe ich, die Mäuse von meinem Teich fern zu halten
Auf den Sand kommt eine oder teilweise mehrere Lagen Vlies um das Drahtgeflecht an den steilen Stellen sauber abzudecken. 
Anschliessend Epdm Folie und teilweise noch mal Vlies.

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Update:



Jetzt muss noch der Rand eingegraben und die Steine eingebracht werden.
Die Steine vor der steilen Böschung werden mit Granit Stellriemen welche vor dem Abgrund liegen fixiert.

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo

Wieder ist in meinem Teich etwas gegangen.
Gefüllt wurde der Teich mit verschiedenem Granit Gestein.

Die Pflanzen sind noch in den Paletinos und warten darauf dass sie verpflanzt werden.
Das hat aber die erste Libelle nicht davon abgehalten das neue Revier mit einer Eiablage zu beglücken.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Rand fertig gestellt, die Feinplanie der neu gestalteten Umgebung erstellt, bepflanzt und die Blumenwiese angesäht werden.
Noch die Pumpenleitungen verlegt, das elektrische, die Regenwasser Druckerhöhungsanlage eingebaut und die Wege und Schrittplatten fertiggestellt werden. 
Zum Abschluss noch der Holzrost über den Teich.
Dann ist es geschafft.
Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo
Ein erneutes Update da wieder einiges gegangen ist.

Sollten sich die Senkungen entsprechend meinen Erwartungen verhalten, werde ich nächstes Jahr einen Teil des Steinrandes durch Sumpfplanzen ersetzen. So wie er jetzt gestaltet ist füllt es bei Regen zuerst den Randwulst um einige Zenimeter, anschliesend läuft das Wasser über den Überlauf in das Regenwasser Sammelbecken.

Die Teichbepflanzung fürs erste ist fertig. Jetzt kommt noch das Umgelände, der Holzrost und einige Verstecke vor den Katzen für das eingewandere Getier.
Bei den Schutzbauten währe ich um Eure Tipps froh.
Ich will eine grössere Wurzel ans Ufer legen. 
Was könnt Ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen. Welche Tiere sich niederlassen kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Allgemein würden mich Tipps, Kritik aber auch positives freuen.

Vielen Dank

Patrik


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Servus Patrik

Ich denke vor den Katzen brauchst die eingewanderten nicht schützen .
Hier kannst dir meine Teichkatzen anschauen ... und die haben nicht einen Frosch oder Sonstige herausgefischt.
Aber trotzdem würde ich Röhren (Abfloßrohre aus Ton/Beton/Keramik) und Blumentöpfe als Schutzbauten/Verstecke im Teich platzieren. Aber nicht wegen der Katzen sondern vor den im Teich lebenden Fressfeinden.

Und ... dein Teich gefällt mir


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Das sieht ja super aus


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hi.

Also unsere Katzen stellen gern allem nach, was sich bewegt und in erreichbaren Höhen unterwegs ist.... Schmetterlinge, __ Kröten, Vögel, Mäuse... egal. 

Zum Glück haben sie nur selten ein Erfolgserlebnis, aber ein paar Versteckmöglichkeiten wären sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Bei uns habe ich größere Rindenstücke im Ufergraben und am Teichrand verteilt. Diese lösen sich von unseren vor 4 Jahren gefällten Eschenstämmen, die nun endlich zu Feuerholz verarbeitet werden sollen.


----------



## Turbo (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo

Wieder sind einige neue Fotos dazu gekommen.

Patrik


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik.

Das wird ja optisch ein richtiger Hingucker! 

Sollte das Wasser im Frühjahr zu lange grünlich bleiben, würde ich unbedingt noch um eine Ladung Pflanzen aufstocken. Die erscheinen mir noch etwas zu wenig.


----------



## Turbo (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Annett

Vielen Dank für den Tipp und das Kompliment.
Das mit den Pflanzen werde ich mir merken. 

Es sind aber doch mehr, als es den Anschein macht. 
Was mir noch fehlt sind einige Unterwasserpflanzen für die tiefe Zohne und einige Schattenspender an der Oberfläche. Dies werden die drei Seerosen jedoch schon zu einem grossen Teil erledigen. 

Da ich den steilen Abhang aber noch zusätzlich schützen  will,(einigen Lagen Restfolie) müssen die Unterwasser Pflanzen (vielleicht __ Wasserpest) warten.

Bis jetzt bin ich angenehm überrascht von der Allgenbildung. Vermutlich kommen mir da meine vielen Jahre Aquaristik Erfahrung und der mittlerweile gut eingelaufene Filter zu gute. 

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen

Mein Teich funktioniert bis jetzt problemlos. 
Bis anhin bin ich richtig überrascht über die wenigen Fadenalgen.
Hoffentlich bleibt es so. 
Die ersten Tiere sind eingezogen. (grosser Frosch und viele __ Rückenschwimmer __ Käfer und besuchsweise einige __ Libellen) Habe den richtigen Namen der Käfer vergessen.

Heute habe ich noch einige zusätzliche Pflanzen eingesetzt damit ich im Frühjahr nicht ganz so stark das böse erwachen habe.

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist.
Welche Funktion hat Sauerstoff im Wasser.

Bei mir plätschern 24 Stunden/7 Tage pro Woche etwa 8000 Liter Wasser über grosse Steine und bringen dadurch grosse Mengen Sauerstoff in den Teich. 
Etwa 3000 Liter Wasser/Stunde strömen unter Wasser aus und bringen eine leichte Strömung und Wasserbewegung in den Teich.

Das die stetig nassen Steine veralgen ist mir klar. 
Für die Biologie im Teich sollte der eingebrachte Sauerstoff gut sein. Oder?

Gibt es Nachteile?

Sobald Frostgefahr besteht werden die Pumen, Filter etc. demontiert und ins Winterquartier gebracht.

Patrik


----------



## Annett (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Patrik.

Dein Wasser hat so oder so genügend Sauerstoff.... solange es nicht zu stark sauerstoffzehrenden Prozessen im Teich kommt. 
Verbraucher im Teich sind manche Tiere, Fische (falls vorhanden), die nützlichen Bakterien welche Ammonium und Nitrit umwandeln und nachts sogar die Pflanzen. 
Ein Gewässer kippt erst um, wenn die Prozesse aus dem Ruder laufen. Zuviel organische Abfälle, welche zersetzt werden sind ein Grund dafür... 

Wenn Du sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich hast, erreichst Du mitunter Sauerstoffkonzentrationen >100%. Dann sieht man den Sauerstoff förmlich perlen.
Sobald Du das Wasser aber stark bewegst, treibst Du diesen überschüssigen Sauerstoff sehr schnell aus. Starke Wasserbewegungen treiben außerdem Kohlenstoffdioxid aus dem Wasser aus, welches gerade die Unterwasserpflanzen dringend benötigen. Daher würde ich mir eine Umwälzung gut überlegen und sie u.U. reduzieren.
Wir haben gar keine. Wasser ist glasklar. Nur Fadenalgen und andere Algen sind vorhanden. Aber die gehören in den ersten Jahren dazu.


----------



## Turbo (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Hallo Annett

Vielen Dank für deine super Antwort. 

Werde dies mit der Wasserumwälzung vermutlich noch optimieren.

Ach übrigens: Mein Teichwasser ist auch glasklar. Hoffentlich bleibt es so. 

Liebe Grüsse

Patrik


----------



## Turbo (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Naturnaher Gartenteich*

Für weitere Bilder besucht doch mein *Fotoalbum*.


----------

